# very new and shy!



## smiffy (Feb 5, 2008)

hi there, this is the first time on this/any type of forum. i shall give you a breif history:

me 24, h 31,
ttc jan 2005
i suffer with cystic fibrosis, i am insulin dependent diabetic, asthmatic (related to the cf)  i am fairly welll with my cf and have good lung function. my diabetes is also well controllled.
we have been ttc for 3 years and only got tests in september october time, my tests are normal but suggest i may not ovulate well/often.  h's Sperm anaylasis came back fine.

we have been to the fertility clinic at northampton and have been given 3 months of clomid. if i am honest i suspect that due to my cf, our problem is cervical mucus but we will see.  i have just finished taking my 1st months clomid today so its action stations now !!!!

just wanted to say hi to everyone and hopefully i can get / give some support and answer any questions i may have or be asked!!!

love to all

xx


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hiya Smiffy,

Good luck on the  pills 

Come and chat us in the other thread  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125949.0

Bev xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Smiffy +  to FF + the clomid board 

you have had a rough time of it i see, but hopefully now you have a good consulatant behind you you will get to where you want to be 

i will leave you some links hunny to get you started, 1stly pop onto the main INTRODUCTION & STARTING OUT THREAD

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

WHAT EVERY MEMBER SHOULD KNOW

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

STARTING OUT & DIAGNOSIS

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

CLOMID GIRLS 2008 this is on the main clomid board hop on the girls are lovely 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125949.0

there is also newbie night chat night on a friday in the chat room, heres more info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

PEER SUPPORT

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

girl & boy talk just for fun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

+ there are also location boards so you can chat with people in your area, cant leave you the link as dont know where abouts you are from hunny 

jump onto any of these links they will all help + support you 

goodluck + all the best 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hiya Smiffy

WELCOME    &     with the clomid  

as the other lovely ladies have said come and join us on clomid girls your more than welcome  

love Nicky x

ps, sent some bubbles on your profile to start you off for good luck xx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiya - I'm new too


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Tracy 

same goes for you hun, your very welcome so come and join us on the clomid girls  

xx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hiya Smiffy
Just wanted to say welcome to a fab site.  I have been successful in getting a BFP (big fat positive) with clomid, although it did take me 8 cycles.  There are lots of clomid babies on here, to give you lots of good news stories.

Hopefully you may be being monitored on your clomid, so that they can see if you ovulate.  Maybe you are having progesterone tests on day 21 to see if you ovulate that month.  If the progesterone is raised, it indicates you have ovulated.  I have to have mine done on around day 28, as I ovulate late in my cycle.

Are you looking for your EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) mid-month? This can indicate when you are ovulating too.

Good luck, I've no doubt you'll learn loads from this site.  Lots of     to you.


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya smiffy!!

Welcome to the site please feel free to ask anything that you wonder about the girls are great  

If you are concerned about CM i think there are things you can do to help, and using pre seed may be a possibility (though only if it is ok with your medical needs) There is a thread of things that mixy started about tips and things she found can help on this board.

You being monitored on this cycle?

XX


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hello smiffy and welcome to FF, you will find all the advice and support you need on here plus loads of new and understanding friends. why dont you join us on the main clomid thread would be nice to chat to you on there also there are loads of different boards for advice

good luck hun talk again soon

L xx


----------



## smiffy (Feb 5, 2008)

ah thank you ladies very much!!!

i am not sure what bubbles are but thanks in advance?! how do i send them?

i am having a scan on day 13 to see what my ovaries are up to and how well i have responded to 50mg clomid. bth i dont feel any different, but not sure what i should be expecting to feel like!?  

this month i am drinking my way through tescos grapefruit juice, taking robitussin, i have 3 applications of pre seed to use and opks so we are really giving it our best shot. in the hope it works. but who knows!

thanks again, i will double post his onto clomid girls as well!

smiff  xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Smiffy use some of the links i have left above hunny + they will explain all you need to know about FF  you have already found the clomid girls  just click + your away 

xxx


----------

